# Why is my water off color even after water & filter change?



## Grspirit7777 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've got a 55 gallon with 2 adult Oscars around 8 inches and adult Convict around 4 inches. I change filters (Aqua-Tech double filter) every 5-6 weeks. I do 25% water change every 2 weeks and I feed Tetra JumboMin Large floating sticks, broke in half for Convict. No food stays around in the water unless it's from pieces chewed up as I don't overfeed. Dang water always has a kind of yellowish tint. I'm wondering if it's from the fluorescent lighting which I despise. What am I doing wrong? I'd post a pic, but not sure how on here.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

For your stock you should be changing way more water. Probably 50%+ every few days. 2 Oscars need a much bigger tank.


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

LED lights are cool and look good, but i used flourescent for years and it wasnt that bad, no yellowing for me anyways. It sounds like you need more water changes, i do weekly 25% changes and i also notice that it kicks a lot of stuff into the water and makes it murky for a few hours, also changing filters knocks a lot of debris into the water especially if they are really overloaded with scum.

HONESTLY the filters last a lot longer when doing weekly water changes as opposed to doing it every few months, but either way it sounds like its just stirring up stuff from the bottom, keep in mind fish are always peeing and stuff in the water so it doesnt take long, especially with larger fish :thumb:

best of luck, :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you sure it is not the glass?


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 7, 2016)

oh i just realized you are saying the water is like that all the time? then that changes things lol i thought it was just when you changed stuff, sorry i was confused

have you tested the water?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Take a sample of the tank water in a clear glass container and see if it still looks yellow when held up to sunlight or a different light source. If it does, compare it to a similar sample of tap water.

Are you using well water for your tap/source water?

Do you have any driftwood in the tank?


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Could be the glass. I have a 55 column tank (Marineland) and there is always a tinted green to it. My husband said it was like that when empty and now it's against a green wall to boot. I only have 5 Angels, 4 silver dollar size and 1 quarter size.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Deeda said:


> Do you have any driftwood in the tank?


Driftwood will yellow a tank.


----------



## Grspirit7777 (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't have any driftwood, but thanks.


----------



## Grspirit7777 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dee: Good idea. I took sample in a clear container and it was clear. So, what is it? Glass, lights?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It might be the lights, can you hold up a sample of the tank water under only the aquarium light to see if it is still yellow?

To post pics, click the link in my signature for Posting Pics instructions. It is possible we won't be able to see the same yellowish color you are but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Agree with increasing the water changes - suggest 50% weekly. Your Oscars at 8" are not fully grown and are really too big for the tank you have them in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When I said glass, I meant the glass was dirty...not like the green tint you can get from the glass when it is clean.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We had a light give one of our tanks a yellowish tint. Come to find out some of the LED's were burning out. It was was a cheap do it your self build.


----------

